# How Many Prescription Pills Do You Take Daily?



## Lon (Jul 13, 2015)

I take four


----------



## John C (Jul 13, 2015)

Me too.  Three in the morning: one at night.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 13, 2015)

None.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2015)

One.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2015)

None.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

None.


----------



## imp (Jul 13, 2015)

None a yer business!    
imp


----------



## Isolde (Jul 13, 2015)

I take 1


----------



## Isolde (Jul 13, 2015)

I take synthroid


----------



## imp (Jul 13, 2015)

Isolde said:


> I take synthroid



What is that, what does it do, can I get high on it, want to sell some? 

Facetious post aimed at the wonderment of why would others care what meds others take? Is nothing of a private nature anymore? It is almost akin to the "politically correct" spectrum now pervading every corner of our existence, in which ALL folks reveal ALL aspects of their daily lives, on line, then our "friendly government censors" look it all over and decide which of us to pull out of the "mainstream". WTH is wrong with everybody today? Have we all gone "blind"?      imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

Antihistamine and flonase


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2015)

BP Pills only because I have to ....I hate taking pills


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2015)

In a democratic society we have the freedom to choose which questions to answer, and the ability to monitor the levels of personal sharing to tailor them to fit our individual comfort zones. In a world where many persons, senior or otherwise battle isolation, depression, and a feeling of uselessness, forums such as this can provide a sense of community, allowing people to have a voice. Everyone benefits from a good listening to. If the govt wishes to pore over the bits and pieces of our lives, perhaps it, like many of us, may benefit from our experiences.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2015)

Bad sentence structure and spelling mistakes in above post  are due to a sad deficiency in consciousness, promoted by an overindulgence in Southern Comfort and barbecued salmon. What can I say? It was an awesome river tubing/waterskiing exercise,  followed by a cookout/guitar playing/ poetry reading/bourbon bash. Cheers! Therapisseds just wanna have fun!


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2015)

More than I can swallow in one gulp, as I've learned the hard way....


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't take pills.  Don't need them.  Some folks are overmedicated whether they need them or not.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 14, 2015)

Wish I could say that Falcon.  How do you decide what to stop?  I take 23 and thankfully am now down to one injection.


----------



## Lon (Jul 14, 2015)

I asked How Many, Not what kind or for what.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2015)

Four


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2015)

Three


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 14, 2015)

Since I had a triple bypass and three mini strokes I take 4 am and one pm.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

Three...


----------



## Josiah (Jul 14, 2015)

Four lisinopril, Armour thyroid, Cynomel, apxibam. I also take a fist full of supplements.


----------



## 911 (Jul 14, 2015)

Zero


----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 14, 2015)

*None.*


----------



## dollie (Jul 28, 2017)

3 bp--thyroid- cloresterol-spelling is wrong)plus vitamins


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 28, 2017)

Zero.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

none of your business!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2017)

I take 4 pills a day.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 31, 2018)

Three


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2018)

ZERO! ...... yayyyy !


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2018)

Zero for me also.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 31, 2018)

None, but once in awhile I'll take a 1/4 of a tablet of Ambien to sleep especially on vacation or maybe a holiday..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2018)

1 bp....I did not take any prescriptions until I was 73 years old!!


----------



## Lon (Mar 31, 2018)

imp said:


> What is that, what does it do, can I get high on it, want to sell some?
> 
> Facetious post aimed at the wonderment of why would others care what meds others take? Is nothing of a private nature anymore? It is almost akin to the "politically correct" spectrum now pervading every corner of our existence, in which ALL folks reveal ALL aspects of their daily lives, on line, then our "friendly government censors" look it all over and decide which of us to pull out of the "mainstream". WTH is wrong with everybody today? Have we all gone "blind"?      imp



Synthroid is used to treat a under active Thyroid Gland It's one of the four that I take. My Thyroid Gland was removed.


----------



## Big Horn (Mar 31, 2018)

I take a pill that has 20 mg. of Lisinopril and 25 mg. of Hydrochlorothiazide for blood pressure.  I take varying amounts of Warfarin for atrial fibrillation.  I also take 3000 mg. of fish oil to keep my triglycerides down.  It replaced Tri-Cor, a somewhat worrisome drug.  My triglycerides are high untreated, but my cholesterol averages only 130.

My dog can't take Rimadyl so she takes Tramadol three times daily as well as Lubrisyn, a joint supplement.  She's fourteen and arthritic.  My cat, who is at least thirteen, doesn't take anything.

Don't be bashful.  Give us the details.


----------

